# orijen and tearing



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

hi i have had shelly on orijen's puppy formula because after researching it it seemed like the best option. however her eyes are still tearing pretty frequently. since my roommate's lab just ate 3/4 of her bag of food :angry4: i was thinking about switching to something else. does anyone have any suggestions for a good quality reasonably priced food?


----------

